# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Un nuevo material podría revolucionar el almacenamiento de energía

## NoRegistrado

*Un equipo se de investigadores ha desarrollado un método para fabricar una plastilina conductora capaz de almacenar la electricidad. El método barato y fácil de llevar a escala industrial, lo que podría dar solución a uno de los grandes problemas de energía de nuestros tiempos: conseguir almacenarla.
*




> Se sabía que determinados materiales pueden almacenar energía en forma de potencial electrostático en capas bidimensionales, pero su fabricación era peligrosa por los productos necesarios para fabricarlos. Ahora un equipo de la Universidad Drexel (EE.UU.) ha conseguido desarrollar un método que es más barato, seguro y sencillo para fabricar plastilinas que son supercapacitores, triplicando la cantidad de energía eléctrica que pueden almacenar. El procedimiento, además, es muy fácil de llevar a escala industrial. Por su trascendencia, los resultados se han publicado en Nature. 
> 
> A diferencia de las baterías que convierten la energía química en eléctrica, los capacitores (también llamados condensadores) almacenan energía como potencial electrostático, parecido a crear una carga estática en un jersey. Los supercapacitores tienen varias ventajas sobre las baterías: se cargan en cuestión de segundos, pocos minutos a los sumo, pueden liberar la energía en forma de descargas grandes y rápidas y son extremadamente duraderos. Serían ideales para reemplazar a las baterías en automóviles.
> Los capacitores pueden liberar la energía en forma de descargas grandes y rápidas.
> 
> El mismo equipo de investigadores descubrió en 2011 una familia completamente nueva de supercapacitores a la que llamaron MXenos. El nombre proviene por una parte de su composición química, la M es un metal de transición y la X representa al carbono o al nitrógeno, y el sufijo -eno hace referencia a su similitud bidimensional con el grafeno. Lo más interesante de los MXenos es que podían almacenar tres veces más energía que los capacitores de carbono estándar. Sin embargo, en su fabricación participaba el ácido fluorhídrico, muy corrosivo y muy tóxico.
> 
> El nuevo proceso sustituye el ácido fluorhídrico por ácido clorhídrico diluido y fluoruro de litio, sustancias muchísimo más seguras. Pero no solo eso, este nuevo proceso trajo la sorpresa de que un conocido MXeno, el carburo de titanio (Ti2C3), almacenaba varias veces la energía del mismo producto sintetizado usando ácido fluorhídrico o, lo que es lo mismo, seis veces lo que un capacitor de carbono.
> Para sorpresa de los científicos, el nuevo material también es maleable.
> ...


https://vozpopuli.com/next/53754-un-...nto-de-energia

Esto se pone interesante. Un avance para el gran problema del almacenamiento de energía eléctrica

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## titobcn

interesante descubrimiento sobre todo para el sector de los autos electricos, lo malo que hasta que el sr. petroleo no se acabe todo esto 
intentaran boicotearlo las petroleras, que ese es el unico problema por el que los coches electricos no avanzan mas en el tema de baterias.

----------


## Jonasino

> EL 'MATERIAL DE DIOS'
> El grafeno amenaza la era de los hidrocarburos
> La industria podrá fabricar baterías de automoción que se cargan en ocho minutos y duran 1.000 kilómetros
> Empresas españolas están entre las punteras y ofrecen ya materia prima para las grandes multinacionales
> 
> Jueves, 11 de diciembre del 2014 - 18.07 h
> 
> El grafeno es el material de moda y uno de los elementos centrales de la investigación aplicada. Los expertos consideran que será clave en la próxima revolución industrial del siglo. El petróleo baja en los mercados internacionales, sea por cuestiones políticas o recaída económica, pero muchos sospechan que el desplome seguirá si la investigación en grafeno fructifica en inversiones industriales y comercializa las aplicaciones ya desarrolladas. Europa está por la labor y ha aportado recursos para su desarrollo. Las empresas han conseguido los primeros éxitos y todavía no se ven los límites en su aplicación cotidiana.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notici...l-dios-3762464

----------

